# Where Is The Best Place(s) To Buy A Gun Online?



## BearArms2

Hello all, I have been doing some research and noticed that there are some online web pages that sell guns (often at a great price)....the way I understand how this works -- I buy the guy on the web page, they ship it to a store that will agree to accept the shipment, and then that store gets $20-$40 (usually) on top of the price.

I was wondering if anyone out there had a web page(s) that they could offer -- a page that they know can be trusted, and ideally, a page that offers very good discounts on pistols.

Any information that can be offered would be very much appreciated. 
Thank you in advance.
Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Azermiath

I'v been looking at guns america and they seem to have some deals it's like a classified/auction for guns. Most are Buy some will be auctions. They sell from different retailers and such. haven't bought anything off of there but I will be soon probably. Hope it helps. 
Guns for Sale, Gun Classifieds, Gun Auctions, Shop for Guns at GunsAmerica


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I have bought 2 guns from buds gunshop.com and there good, but I just bought 2 through northern firearms through gunbroker. My last gun was a dan wesson rz-45 buds wanted $1150 northern was $999 with free shipping. the ffl transfer was $22.00. gunbroker has a ffl finder just put your zip code in and they will show you who in your area will do the transfer. Buds also has the same set up. good luck there are deals to be had!


----------



## chessail77

I also have bought a number from Bud's gun shop and they were good transactions, also have heard excellent things about Mark @ Summit Gunbrokers, many have had excellent dealings with him.... He has a sale on Sigs currently.........JJ


----------



## cclaxton

I have purchased three guns from gunbroker.com from independent sellers and got really good pricing:

Kahr PM9NS Used in 90% shape from an individual for $523;
Cz RAMI P Used in 90% shape from a PA gun store for $360;
Browning Silver Hunter 20Ga semi-auto in 98% condition from a Hardware store: $755;
Glock 34 with Dawson FiberOptic sights in 100% condition from an individual: $510.

I have heard good things about Bud' Gun Store.

I have also purchased my custom Cz75 Shadow from Ghost Products that has the finest trigger you will ever find. 

I am a very satisifed gunbroker.com customer/user. 

Good Luck,
CC


----------



## 1jimmy

a few other places are the gun source, gt distributors, centerfire guns, and top gun supply. some have no shipping charges. i have used top gun supply extensively and can tell you first hand they are great.


----------



## cclaxton

Second that on Centerfire. Forgot about Centerfire....they have great prices....don't forget to price compare with Centerfire. 
Centerfire Systems, Inc. - Your Home For Ammo, Firearms, Magazines, and Gun Accessories
CC


----------



## bruce333

Link to a similar thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26208-favorite-online-gun-dealer.html

I've bought from Bud's and Davidson's. I know folks that have bought from CDNN also.

Davidson's is a distributor, the price is set by the local store that the gun will be shipped to, so you need to check prices at different shops on the site to find the lowest price.


----------



## jimmy

+1 for Bud's


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Any of you use ARMSLIST ?


----------



## bruce333

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Any of you use ARMSLIST ?


NO.

Also we've had a problem recently with people spamming the forum with links to them trying to earn referral points to win stuff, so I deleted your link to them and we're not likely to allow links to them for some time.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

,,,,,,,sorry,,,I didnt know. You can delete the post if you want.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

Whatever way you go online do yourself a favor and pay by credit card. Don't pay with a debit card as mine was skimmed online and my account was drained! My bank took a week to refund my money, so thank god I had a second account with no debit card checks only! My bank told me online transactions with a credit card are more secure and you have them to back you up if you get something bad. My visa did a total refund on a transaction that was totally misrepresented.The seller refused to even answer any of my e-mails.There are a few Good sellers out there that don't tack on the 3-4% for you using a card too. Good luck!


----------

